# Sexing Ringneck Doves



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

hey guys i need help in identifying a pair of ringneck doves
i'll post a pic if u want


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the best way to figure out what sex an R N dove is is to see who lays eggs. really there is no telling for sure if a hen is not laying unless you do a DnA test from a lab. 

I was given 5 doves, was told two hens and three cocks, I ended up with four hens and one cock. the three hens were not laying and did not for months untill they were with me for a few months. there is no way to look at them and tell.


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

any idea why the 4 hens did not lay?

and do u think that i should post my prob in general discussions?would i get more answers over there?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know why they did not lay with the old owner, but my thought is perhaps they went without a male partner for so long they just paired up with the another hen and acted as a trio and started laying. also they were moved to a bigger cage and the food I provided was high quality fine pellets verses the cheap dusty seeds they were being offerd before, so improvement in cage conditions and health does matter.


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

hmm thats good..i just cant find a good grit for doves


----------



## sonic-skywalker (Aug 20, 2014)

umaid shahid said:


> hmm thats good..i just cant find a good grit for doves


I use "chick grit" and supply oyster shell and calcium mixed in. It's a smaller grit used for chicks, mainly of chickens.


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

thank u
can u help me with one thing?
as i cannot identify the gender i would like to know that one of them,a more bigger one chases the other one and often sits in any corner of the cage or somewhere and starts cooing. he coos just like the bow and coo sound but doesnt bow.just sits,puffs up his chest and coos
he chases the other one and while chasing laughs?what does that mean?
he laughs and then chases the other one around until he flies up to the perch
the other one bows and coos as i have seen him


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sonic-skywalker said:


> I use "chick grit" and supply oyster shell and calcium mixed in. It's a smaller grit used for chicks, mainly of chickens.


you don't want to mix in grit or oyster shell, but offer it seperate as they take what they want when the want, to have it in the crumbles can make them over ingest it and get constipaded as what is not used is passed along though the body. if feeding a chick crumble the droppings will be larger and sloppy and they won't need the extra calcium, grit is not important either as that type feed breaks down. 

a harder pellet like harrison's high potency fine pellets (all organic) is all the bird needs. a supply of grit can be given just to satisfy their habit of pecking and helps with digesting treat seeds offered like safflower seeds and black oil sunflower.


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

asking again  (copy paste)

as i cannot identify the gender i would like to know that one of them,a more bigger one chases the other one and often sits in any corner of the cage or somewhere and starts cooing. he coos just like the bow and coo sound but doesnt bow.just sits,puffs up his chest and coos
he chases the other one and while chasing laughs?what does that mean?
he laughs and then chases the other one around until he flies up to the perch
the other one bows and coos as i have seen him


----------

